# Attempt @ Gwyneth's Allure Cover



## a_parting_gift (Dec 24, 2005)

x-posted.














^ Pink Freeze eyeshadow on cheeks. haha.






The CCB made the colors a little unblended looking, but meh.

Illustrious CCB, Au Contraire, Little Minx, Li'Lily, Mink Pink, Gingersoft, Goldbit


----------



## funKyVibeS* (Dec 24, 2005)

THAT LOOKS AWESOME! i loove it


----------



## BuyMeLipGloss (Dec 24, 2005)

beautiful!  what have you got on the lips as well?


----------



## aziajs (Dec 24, 2005)

It's very pretty.


----------



## a_parting_gift (Dec 24, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BuyMeLipGloss* 
_beautiful!  what have you got on the lips as well?_

 
Thank you hun! The lips are Missy Bunny TLC + Stila's All Over Shimmer Cream.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Dec 24, 2005)

Very pretty.


----------



## crimsonette (Dec 24, 2005)

this is great!! and you have perfect eyebrows!


----------



## Christina Victoria (Dec 24, 2005)

Wow, what do you have on your lashes?  You look gorgeous


----------



## mel0622 (Dec 24, 2005)

you have beautiful eyes!


----------



## mellz (Dec 24, 2005)

Loves it! You have gorgeous eyes


----------



## jess98765 (Dec 25, 2005)

you have some amazing lashes there girlie! your eyeshadows look so good together- lovely blended in there too


----------



## clayzgurl04 (Dec 25, 2005)

awesome!


----------



## Pink_minx (Dec 25, 2005)

god you are so damn pretty im so jealous!


----------



## blondie521985 (Dec 25, 2005)

Very pretty. In your last picture, you remind me of Lindsey Lohan a bit. hmmm


----------



## Midgard (Dec 25, 2005)

Beautiful! It looks gorgeous with your eye color!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Dec 25, 2005)

I agree with the other girls, whats on your lashes? You've got peepers to die for!


----------



## Crazy Girly (Dec 25, 2005)

perfect <3


----------



## Luxurious (Dec 25, 2005)

you're pretty. love the lashes.


----------



## justalildirrtyx (Dec 25, 2005)

thats soo pretty! your eyes are like amazingg =] ..love the makeup and the eyebrows too haha


----------



## mrs_livingstone (Dec 25, 2005)

u have such beautiful lashes!!!


----------



## vircore (Dec 25, 2005)

i love it!!!


----------



## lover* (Dec 25, 2005)

That first shot looks professional!


----------



## user4 (Dec 25, 2005)

where does it look unblended??? it looks geat


----------



## Joke (Dec 25, 2005)

Wow your eyes look really amazing!


----------



## litlbitprincess (Dec 25, 2005)

Very pretty, you eyes are amazing!


----------



## User20 (Dec 25, 2005)

Gorgeous - intense and natural all in one


----------



## kimmy (Dec 25, 2005)

these colours look gorgeous on you!! and you have my favouritest eyebrows ever hahaha :]


----------



## Rubrduckeeurtha1 (Dec 25, 2005)

you're one of the most beautiful women ive ever seen!


----------



## clayzgurl04 (Dec 25, 2005)

what eyelash curler do you use? haha I want!


----------



## a_parting_gift (Dec 26, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clayzgurl04* 
_what eyelash curler do you use? haha I want!_

 
I actually don't use an eyelash curler ::gasp:: They scare me. lol Just hold the mascara wand at the tips of your lashes once you've swiped it through and GET ZOOMLASH.


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Dec 26, 2005)

wow! your very pretty and did an amazing job on the look!!


----------



## clayzgurl04 (Dec 26, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *a_parting_gift* 
_I actually don't use an eyelash curler ::gasp:: They scare me. lol Just hold the mascara wand at the tips of your lashes once you've swiped it through and GET ZOOMLASH._

 
woah you are lucky!! I've tried doing that thing trying to hold the lashes up with the mascara wand but it doesn't work on me. :/


----------



## KJam (Dec 26, 2005)

Very nice!


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Dec 27, 2005)

Girl, you have AMAZING eyes!!   THE M/U IS AMAZING AS WELL!!


----------



## Spam.n.Rice (Dec 27, 2005)

Very nice and your eyes are so pretty!


----------



## CWHF (Dec 27, 2005)

I have to say this looks MUCH better than the version on the allure cover, which I didn't think flattered GP at all.  Nice work.


----------



## LuvBeMac (Dec 27, 2005)

omaigod..u have perfect eyes!!ur eyelashes is awesome!!


----------



## bella dee (Dec 27, 2005)

muchos caliente!


----------



## oddinary (Dec 27, 2005)

That is absolutely gorgeous and you look just like Keira Knightely in the last picture!!


----------



## Beautiful1 (Dec 27, 2005)

Wow This Look Is Hotter Thank Gwyneth's Look.  Girl You Nailed This Look!


----------



## user3 (Dec 27, 2005)

Amazing!!!!!


----------



## 2_pink (Dec 28, 2005)

Very lovely!!!


----------



## fairytale22 (Dec 28, 2005)

You're gorgeous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Love the look.


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Dec 30, 2005)

that looks goregous!!


----------



## fireatwill (Dec 30, 2005)

beautiful as usual


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Jan 1, 2006)

gorgeous-i love purple on green eyes!! u look stunning in the last pic


----------



## angelwings (Jan 1, 2006)

That looks fantastic with your eye colour! Makes them pop! I love your hair as well!


----------



## andrialyn (Jan 1, 2006)

youremind me of elizabeth hurley...beautiful! your eyes really pop


----------



## BreeB (Jan 4, 2006)

gorgeous!


----------



## sincitylulu (Jan 4, 2006)

I love purples...they are so pretty on you.


----------



## blueglitter (Jan 4, 2006)

Wow that looks amazing!!


----------



## MandyBabes (Jan 4, 2006)

That looks amazing. You look much better then she did on the cover of Allure.


----------



## Riet (Jan 5, 2006)

i love the color!


----------



## circusflavouredgum (Jan 5, 2006)

These pics are incredible. First let me say you are a very pretty girl with amazing eyes! You did a great job on the makeup, yours looks 1,000 X better than the Gwynneth one.

Your camera takes such clear pics too, wow!


----------



## linkas (Jan 16, 2006)

Sweet and hot!!


----------



## dirtygirl (Jan 16, 2006)

your make-up is beautiful, but holy cow, you have some amazingly perfect eye brows! talk about jealous!


----------



## Dana72 (Jan 17, 2006)

your eyes look really amazing!
love this look


----------



## jmdulock (Jan 17, 2006)

I love purples!


----------



## user2 (Jan 17, 2006)

Argh not you again! You're too pretty to be here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










ADORABLE!!!!


----------



## turquoise_star (Jan 21, 2006)

Love those eyes!


----------

